# I need a Hirens Boot cd expert



## glasskuter (Mar 4, 2007)

When I try to boot my PC from the Hirens boot cd I get "no pxe stack commands means problematic configuration". I have nothing in my boot order except cd drive and hard drive. Everything else is disabled as a boot device.
I can boot from a UBCD for Win dvd disk just fine. I have tried the Hirens disk in another system and it works fine. Quite by accident on one attempt while the black screen just sat there at the pxe boot message I ejected the Hirens's disk for a split second and Hirens menu flashed across the screen but of course without the cd in it didn't stay there. What am I missing here? I have a pretty good knowledge about bios and boot order and such but this is who-doing me.


----------

